# Todays protests



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian military warns troops not to join Friday protest

Egypt's ruling military council issued a stern warning Thursday, threatening immediate prosecution before a military tribunal for any troops seen participating in a planned protest in Cairo on Friday. 

The announcement appeared to be a response to a campaign of public challenges to the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, issued by several men who describe themselves as former military officers. 

In an 11-minute long video posted on YouTube, a man who introduces himself as former air force Maj. Hatem Abadi called on fellow soldiers and officers to join a demonstration expected to be held in Cairo's Tahrir Square on Friday. 

"The Supreme Council is leading a counter-revolution," Abadi said. "We demand to be there, protesting peacefully in Tahrir wearing the military uniform." 

In a separate video on YouTube, another plain-clothed man introducing himself as former army Capt. Sharif Osman rails against the military council, accusing it of "protecting a dictator." 

On Thursday, military spokesman Maj. Mohamed Askar told CNN "any civilian or military personnel seen wearing army or military uniforms [at protests] will face immediate military tribunal." 

The Supreme Council assumed executive powers following the abdication of former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak on February 11. 

The Egyptian military rode a wave of popularity after troops refused to open fire on pro-democracy protesters during 18 days of street protests. But in the weeks since, the secretive 20-man council has come under increasing criticism from different ends of the Egyptian political spectrum, amid complaints of human rights abuses and lack of transparency in its decision-making process


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I am willing to bet that the MB is behind inciting an internal revolt within the military....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I am willing to *bet *that the MB is behind inciting an internal revolt within the military....


Bet?! Do people bet on things like whether Sun is gonna rise on East or West tomorrow morning?! :confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They may have been warned but that didn't stop them...

Egypt army officers join Tahrir protesters - Money - Zawya


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From today's article in The Guardian

<At one point eight young men in military uniform appeared on stage, calling for Tantawi's removal. It was not possible to verify whether they were serving in the military.

"The people want the field marshal to fall," one shouted over loudspeakers. Some in the crowd applauded and repeated the refrain.

Others declared them imposters seeking to create trouble between the army and the reform movement and urged them to get off the stage.>


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Confirmed news now, 2 protesters died after being shot in Tahrir square earlier today (Around 4 AM), 2 dead, 71 injured by gun shots! None of the uniformed protesters were arrested though 

People died but the army is still saying they only shot "blanks".......

God bless the democracy!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Confirmed news now, 2 protesters died after being shot in Tahrir square earlier today (Around 4 AM), 2 dead, 71 injured by gun shots! None of the uniformed protesters were arrested though
> 
> People died but the army is still saying they only shot "blanks".......
> 
> God bless the democracy!


"Security officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity confirmed that the military used live ammunition, tear gas and rubber bullets against protesters"...from this article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/10/world/middleeast/10egypt.html?_r=3&smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

always thought this tantawi guy was fishy and the army did not play straight during the uprising. I think their true colours will show soon.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> always thought this tantawi guy was fishy and the army did not play straight during the uprising. I think their true colours will show soon.


soon? My first thought when I saw the tanks rolling out on Jan 28th..."oh sh!t". Never ever trust the army. Any army.

The army are not allowing live coverage of their news conference. Afraid its version of events challenged?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> soon? My first thought when I saw the tanks rolling out on Jan 28th..."oh sh!t". Never ever trust the army. Any army.


They are playing a long term game imho, more for good publicity abroad than for their own people. I put money that if MB won the elections there would be a full blown coup organised by the army. 

They would still be "virgins" as they have prevented an islamic state from being created hence Benjamin next door and Hillary in WDC would be happy regardless of how many people got killed in another uprising should it happen soon. 

Between a hard place and a stone ie btw army and MB.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Only the figure head has changed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

AlJazeera's report 

Egypt army to 'use force to clear protesters' - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - In pictures: Cairo crackdown

Slide show


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am beginning to think that dictatorship and propaganda plus killing of civilians is so entrenched in Egyptian life that in ten years time things will still be the way they are today.
I have just had a conversation with the boy who works with me and asked him what he thought of the army shooting the protesters " they had to shoot these bad people because they were Palestines who were trying to cause trouble in the crowds whispering to people lets go kill the Israelis death to all Jews" I asked him how he knows this is true and if he didn't always believe Mubarak why is he believing everything he is told from the army. 
A few years ago one of the drivers told me something about my employer and I told him it wasn't true, he then produced the daily newspaper where it tells you that Mubarak phoned so and so to wish them well/congratulations and so on.. I once again told the driver it wasn't true that the so called phone call must have if it ever did happen 6 months ago as this is when the "event" happened but it wasn't public knowledge at the time and I guess Mubarak got wind of it and used it for propaganda. I fear this blind faith in what people are told in the newspapers is going to take a lot of shifting.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's interim military government has said it will remove some provincial governors appointed by former President Hosni Mubarak.

The move is an apparent concession to protesters who want Mr Mubarak and his allies tried for corruption.

It follows an army move on protesters in Cairo's Tahrir Square on Saturday in which at least one person was killed.

The military has said it will use force to clear the square "to ensure life goes back to normal" in Egypt.

Dozens of people were also injured in the violence in Tahrir Square early on Saturday as the army tried to enforce an overnight curfew.

They suffered gunshot wounds but the army denies using live rounds.

The violence came after hundreds of thousands of people protested in Tahrir Square on Friday, demanding the prosecution of Mr Mubarak for corruption.

More protesters returned to the square later on Saturday and remained overnight.

On Sunday morning a few hundred protesters were in the square, which was sealed off with barbed wire and closed to the usually busy traffic of the beginning of Egypt's work week.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak has been summoned by the state prosecutor for questioning over alleged corruption and killings of protesters.

The announcement came shortly after Mr Mubarak made his first statement since he was ousted two months ago, denying accusations of corruption.

The former leader said he had the right to defend his reputation and denied having any assets in foreign countries.

Mr Mubarak's sons Gamal and Alaa have been summoned for questioning as well.

The prosecutor-general said Mr Mubarak's statement, broadcast on al-Arabiya TV, would not affect the inquiry.

On Friday, Cairo's Tahrir Square once again filled with demonstrators calling for Mr Mubarak and his family to be tried for corruption.

At least one person was killed and dozens were injured when troops moved in to clear the square. The injured suffered gunshot wounds but the army denied using live rounds.

Protesters and anti-corruption campaigners have been pressing for an investigation into the Mubarak family's assets, put at anywhere from $1bn to $70bn (£616m-£43bn).


----------

